# Bath Tub Rust/ grout restorer



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Not sure if anyone can advise, we've got some rust going on at the side of our bath - not sure whats caused it. I was thinking maybe treat it with something like Krust and then use some white enamel spray.

Saw this in Homebase, think it recommended some Rust_oleum rust preventer to be used before using this spray as well.

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/rust-oleum-gloss-spray-paint---white---400ml-754661

Also has anyone found a good white waterproof sealant restorer pen (like tip ex). Theres a couple of mould patches ( you can see in the background of one of these pictures). I know the best thing would be to re-seal but its just a couple of small areas around the bath and some of the tile grout that needs doing and I wanted to improve the visual appearance quickly

I'[m due a trip to ScrewFix if anyone knows any products they may have that could be suitable....


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm no expert but that bath looks goosed to me mate :-/
Looks like the coating/enamel is lifting...


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I keep our grout touched up with a Ronseal grout pen, it works well and I usually reseal the silicone every 4-5 years. It also helps we only use white/ish shower gels etc and stay away from the dark coloured ones.

For the bath, not sure but worth a punt cutting back to a straight finish just below the top line, treating, filling and spraying. Alternatively get a specialist in?


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Guys, I did fear it may be one for the skip, but hopefully I can touch it up with some cutting in and paint using an enamel kit to make it look better for a while.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

For the grout, look for Foreverwhite Grout Reviver :thumb:

As for the sealant, once it's gone black it needs replacing


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

The_Weasel said:


> For the grout, look for Foreverwhite Grout Reviver :thumb:
> 
> As for the sealant, once it's gone black it needs replacing


I purchased some Forever White following your recommendaiton and online reviews - it was just what I needed. So much better than the tip ex style pens! Thanks mate.

I also ordered the Cramer Enamel Repair Kit

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Plu...d2711/Cramer+Kitchen+&+Bath+Repair+Kit/p70918

and went from :



to this:



I probably could have got it a bit smoother, but compared to what looked like a bath tub that needed to be binned, and the fact I've never filled and sprayed anything before I am happy with the result. The second picture looks off white as it was taken late in the evening but is a lot whiter than it looks.

Amazing how different a crisp white bathroom looks.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Have a look at Tile Doctor Grout Sealant, used this for years prior to getting wet wall and makes a huge difference to the grout


----------

